# Disable Cellular Data... keep WiFi



## clubdawg2k1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

New here but I've been on hackint0sh for a bit.

Question... I thought I would ask on the Canadian site because a lot of US customers have unlimited data.

Is there a way to disable the cellular data service (Rogers Wireless) on my iPhone? I want to keep WiFi obviously because the data is free, but I cannot get caught racking up huge cellular data charges through Rogers.

So basically, block any GSM/Edge transfer...

Cheers...

Ps: I was just thinking, I will call up Rogers and ask if they can disable the feature from their end. I will post back and let you know. But, if anyone knows of an edit I can do to my iphone's firmware to do this easier please let me know!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Seeing as I dont think I'll ever have an emergency situation, I think that not even entering the settings into the phone will be the option for me. I have wifi in my house, and its floating around quite a few places that I frequent so I should be safe.

Here is another related question, will the phone automatically connect to available wifi networks once it detects them? Is there a way to approve certain networks (home, work etc) that automatically connect so as soon as I walk into range it will connect, and start downloading mail etc?


----------



## clubdawg2k1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tips...

I can rarely see myself in a position where data usage would be so important that I just couldn't call someone in an emergency...

But, I can deffinitely seeing my self leaving a WiFi signal, then iphone switches to the GSM/Edge network and I get it up the ass from Rogers with a $100+ bill at the end of the month.

I just got off the phone and data has been disabled. I tested this out by turning off my WiFi connection then attempting to access the web, maps, weather etc. No-go. I can use my iphone without worry now!

I hope Canada get some decent data plans in the next couple years...

Cheers


----------



## clubdawg2k1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out the options under the Wi-Fi settings...

I'm not sure what a known network is but I think it means that you have connected to it before. If you are in range of one of those networks in the future you will automatically connect...

If you turn the Ask to Join Networks on it will ask you if you want to connect to a 'new' network automatically when in rage. 

You can remove the network from your known list by clickin on the blue arrow to the right of the connected network.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok good to know. I dont have the phone yet (should be here next week) so am just trying to educate myself in advance.

Thanks!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

am i missing something? there's no need to disable edge if you haven't entered the settings for the rogers network (or am i imagining things)?


----------



## potato (Sep 12, 2007)

My faith in Rogers is very limited. I would do it if only as insurance against hefty data bills. If they charge one to me, even by mistake, I can easily point out the fact that my EDGE has been shut off, and thus it's impossible for me to accumulate that usage.

Whereas otherwise they might just blame a misconfigured phone 

Sorry, I'm very anti-Rogers, and I'm only with them because they're the only GSM carrier in this country...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

As However says. Go to Settings/General/Network/Edge... and;

1) Rogers APN is internet.com, if I want to disable edge sometimes, I change it to internet1.com for example so it's easy to change it back when I need EDGE. 

Or..

2) If you don't think you will ever need EDGE, just leave the default AT&T APN/UserName/Password that's preloaded. It will never connect without an AT&T plan. 

If you choose to go on say the Mobile Internet Plan ($10 for 10MB) like I am on, just be very conscious of your EDGE activity. Pretty simple to check your Data usage on the iPhone - go to Setttings/Usage.. and you will see your EDGE Data Sent KB/MB and Received KB/MB reading. It's dead on as I called Rogers today to see what usage they had on file and it matched my iPhone. Just remember to reset the meter in your iPhone at the 2nd of every month as that's when the billing cycle ends.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Just want to point oiut that not everyone has their cycle end on the 2nd. Mine for example is the 11th and a friend of mine's is the 9th. Best to check yourself.


----------

